
Noah: Hypervisor-Based Darwin Subsystem for Linux [pdf] - ingve
http://events17.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/Noah%20Hypervisor-Based%20Darwin%20Subsystem%20for%20Linux-pdf.pdf
======
orionblastar
Looks good, for the opposite there is a project called Darling that runs OSX
binaries on Linux. Just text only for now.

